# Schwere Wahl: 27 Zoll WQHD Monitor. IPS / TN, Dell / Asus?



## felixhaasthefirst (22. Januar 2017)

Hey zusammen,

oh man so langsam bin ich frustriert. Ich suche nach einem 27 Zoll (wobei ein bisschen größer auch ok wäre) Monitor. Ich benutze den eigentlich für alles, heißt Arbeiten, Surfen, Filme schauen und Zocken (vor allem Shooter wie Bf1). Ausgeben will ich eigentlich nicht mehr als 400€

Drei sind bisher in der engeren Auswahl, die führe ich im Folgenden auf. Es ist aber irgendwie frustrierend, dass es so wenig Reviews gibt und die Nutzerbewertungen auch ne riesige Spanne haben...deshalb kann ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden.

1. Asus pb277q: der absolut günstigste (270 mit aktueller Rabatt Aktion), TN Panel und 75Hz
PB277Q | Monitore | ASUS Deutschland

2. Asus pb2778qr: 100€ mehr aber Ips Panel (5ms gtg)
ASUS PB278QR Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

3. Dell u2715: nochmal teurer, auch IPS (6-8ms gtg)
Dell UltraSharp U2715H Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich einfach nicht weiß, ob IPS oder TN Panel nun besser ist, da viele halt behaupten IPS ist zu träge für schnelle Shooter. Stimmt das oder ist das Blödsinn? Die Farben sind da halt schon besser. Außerdem hab ich bisher mit Dell nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht...lohnt sich der Aufpreis gegenüber dem Asus? 
Oder hat jemand noch bessere Vorschläge?  (iiyama ProLite XUB2792QSU-B1 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU    und     iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU     gibt es auch noch, aber ist der Hersteller gut?

Und was meint ihr zu dem: https://geizhals.de/asus-va32aq-90lm0300-b01970-a1538804.html?hloc=at&hloc=de    ist halt riesig aber ansonsten?


Bin echt komplett planlos gerade 
Danke schonmal für jede Hilfe!!!


----------



## felixhaasthefirst (22. Januar 2017)

Achja und ich hab momentan ne 1060 aber wird wohl ne 1070 werden für die Auflösung. Ich hab gemerkt, dass es leider ja auch viele günstige 4k Screens gibt. Dafür ist die 70er aber auch fast zu schwach und wenn man dann nicht nativ sondern nur auf 1440p laufen lässt siehts ******* aus, oder?


----------



## Faxe007 (22. Januar 2017)

Tja ob TN oder IPS ist einfach Geschmacksfrage. Ich habe hier zwei 27 Zöller stehen einen IPS (6 ms) und einen TN (144 Hz, 1 ms) (haben beide ungefähr 600 Euro gekostet).
Den TN benutze ich zum Zocken und als "normalen" Monitor - Bildbearbeitung und Bearbeitung von schwarz weiß Videos den IPS...
Ich gucke lieber den ganzen Tag auf den TN Monitor - das ist mir entspannter - der IPS macht irgendwie ein agressiveres Bild. Dafür sehen Fotos und Kontraste viel besser auf dem IPS aus. Zum Zocken taugt mein IPS nicht weil der recht langsam ist (da würde ich den Dell auch ausschließne der ist eigentlich nur zum Arbeiten).


----------



## felixhaasthefirst (22. Januar 2017)

Okay danke schonmal das hilft! Und du spürst die 6ms beim IPS beim Zocken deutlich? 
Ich dacht bisher immer, dass IPS angenehmer anzusehen ist auf Dauer weil das ist mir schon wichtig, dann spricht das für TN. Eigentlich ist der günstige Asus dann ja ein gutes Geschäft... Frag mich grad echt nur ob ich nicht gleich auf 4k gehen soll, sieht man da in 1440p den Unterschied zu nem nativen Monitor so sehr?


----------



## Ion (22. Januar 2017)

Mit IPS und anderen Paneln kann man wunderbar zocken.


----------



## felixhaasthefirst (22. Januar 2017)

Samsung S32D850T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   den gibts auch noch  ffs

@Ion schau das sagst du und dann andere sagen geht niemals...ist die Wahrnehmung da so unterschiedlich? Ich komm halt von nem 24Zoll TN


----------



## Ion (22. Januar 2017)

Ich spreche einfach aus Erfahrung. Ich hatte schon TN, IPS, AH-IPS, MVA und ein VA Panel hier. Zocken konnte ich mit allen wunderbar, keine Schlieren, Ghosting, Input Lag oder was sie dir sonst weiß machen wollen.
Nur weil kein "Gaming" im Namen enthalten ist, heißt das nicht, dass man mit dem Monitor nicht gescheit zocken kann. Glaub nicht jeden Marketing-Mist.
Auch immer geil das Argument: Aber in der ESL bemerken sie den Unterschied. Schön, wegen mir. Und wer von euch ist in der ESL? Niemand 

Fakt ist:
IPS und VA sind TN was die BQ angeht haushoch überlegen. Auch vom Blickwinkel her.


----------



## felixhaasthefirst (22. Januar 2017)

Alles klar, super danke, das hilft mir.

Ich habs mir halb gedacht, dass das zu sehr aufgeblasen wird. Mein uralt 24" Monitor hat zwar TN aber auch "nur" 5ms GtG und ich kam super klar...


----------



## felixhaasthefirst (22. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem riesigen 32" Samsung den ich vorher gepostet hab? Ist das vielleicht eh zu groß? 

Hier mal einen kompletten Vergleich aller die in Frage kämen...

Produktvergleich ASUS PB277Q, iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1, iiyama ProLite XUB2792QSU-B1, ASUS PB278QR, ASUS VA32AQ, Dell UltraSharp U2715H, Samsung S32D850T | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

